# Scabs on dogs butt??



## mdw (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello all. First post. 60 lb black lab mix

I was petting my dog earlier and around his tail on both butt cheeks, I notice what I thought were scabs about an inch in diameter. 





Any idea what it could be. He acted like it hurt when I pet him there which is how I noticed it. 

He was at the vet for a weekend (first time) where he got shots and bath/grooming about a week ago.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Has he had any fleas lately? If he has, then he could have chewed himself overly much from them and got a wound which turned into a scab. 

He could have also just cut himself on something that you didn't notice. You could ask the vet did anything happen while he was there though.


----------

